#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [繪圖] 洞穴裏的巨龍

## wingwolf

如題就是一條巨~巨~巨~巨龍~~
只有一幅所以直接放這邊好了



什麽，你說沒看出這條龍有多巨？
請注意龍右腳正下方那根可疑的火柴(?)
沒錯那就是一個舉著火柴似的火把的火柴人（不）

所以說真實的情況是這樣的：

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


人類：媽媽說這座山洞裏有龍。騙人，根本就沒有嘛！
（拖走——    
    


感謝觀看  :Very Happy:

----------


## 阿翔

天啊阿羽進步神速，這頭巨龍太帥了啦！！（姆指）
不過龍的樣子並沒有太過凶狠，說不定不會吃掉那人類？XD
在真實的情況裡，人類也太不小心了啦，
山洞這麼高他不會覺得奇怪麼，加上身處天花很高的地方時，
人經常都應該抬頭，假如他抬頭的說不定就能看見那詭異的兩點光芒ww
唉，看著阿羽這一次的進步，突然感到有點無地自容了（掩臉）

----------


## fwiflof

龍看起來有點無奈啊XDDDDDDDD
感覺胸的地方...？
身體好長啊XDDDD
好喜歡翅膀的效果看起來好棒！
火柴好天真好可愛啊XDDDD
線條真的很棒說OWO
(唉我這篇用了多少XDD啊XDDDD

----------


## 紅峽青燦

哇哈哈!!好好笑喔!!!
大的看不到的籠!!!
龍的部份很精細耶!!羽大大進步啊!!
那根小火材好可愛^^

----------


## 夜星

如果假設火材人100公分的話0.0
這隻龍的高最少也有3000公分以上!!!!!!!
不知道他的食物來源是甚麼0.0
看起來不太兇惡的感覺
翅膀的部分畫的好強........

----------


## wingwolf

首先感謝各位的觀看和回覆^^

To 阿翔
一隻螞蟻闖進人類的家裡，人類沒道理生氣吧？也沒道理吃掉他吧？XDD
所以不用擔心那個人類，他不會有事的，只會在回家后到處宣傳山洞裡沒有龍而已^^（喂）
話說山洞高成那樣……只憑火把的光亮應該也沒辦法判斷洞穴到底有多高？
再話說在有電筒的年代，進山洞那麼遠了竟然還不換強力的應急電筒(?)，果然很不小心XD
感謝稱讚，不過這太過了啊~~XD（同掩面）

To 阿五
阿五別激動XDD
胸的地方是十分明顯的龍骨突，似乎強調的有些過頭了……（望）
感謝阿五的喜歡和稱讚^^

To 青燦
沒錯那根火柴就是爲了好笑才加進去的XDD(不）
感謝青燦的稱贊^^

To 雷鋒
（←對長度單位一向沒有明確概念）原來按比例算出來那條龍有那麼大！（驚）
至於食物部份，請詳見以下（不對）：

點擊以顯示隱藏內容




> 黑龍平均壽命很長，成長緩慢，因此無論在何年齡段，所需的食物都不多。不嚴格的肉食性（有時會捕食其他種的龍），時常食用植物（葉、枝條、果實等）；消化系統可以吸收和利用部分重金屬，常以礦物為食，因此大多黑龍的洞穴都處於具有豐富礦脈的山區；厚實堅硬的鱗片可以有效的防禦很多魔法（諸如火、冰、電等），因此部分生物能剩餘高的魔法也是他們喜愛的食物（特別是火）。夜視能力極強（同時畏懼強光），是夜行性動物，但常白天下午離開洞穴，在開闊地曬太陽（或在洞穴中以巨大的火球為熱源），以補充部分夜間活動所需的能量（屬於變溫動物，但體溫能維持在比環境溫度稍高的水準）。成年個體偶有冬眠，但冬眠的具體時間、規律和對其身體的影響還不為人所知。




可以吃掉土地的巨龍就可以長的很龐大XDDD（不）
感謝觀看和回覆^^

----------


## 龍金

這張圖圖真是太帥啦OAO!!
看電影時常看到這種場面
我一直都會設身處地的去想像
當那個人發現自己面前有一隻巨大威武的龍時的心情!
一定是心臟震一下、瞳孔收縮的感覺
那就是震撼吧XD
可是這隻龍看起來好溫和(?
看起來好有智慧的樣子OWO

----------


## 狼の寂

羽狼畫的這隻龍真是大的很誇張www
然後感覺那個人有點無腦 XD
看到這麼大又這麼黑的洞穴想必不會有什麼好東西存在的
不過所幸這隻龍看起來並不邪惡(?
牠看起來就是一臉無奈的樣子
恐怕那個火柴人連給他塞牙縫都不夠(?

所以肯定是會被踩扁 (不


羽狼的這幅圖看就知道很用心呢
整隻龍的細部都有畫出來的樣子
看就覺得要畫這種的好累(?  ...  (汗


如果不是在漆黑的洞穴裡想必上起色來會累死人的   :jcdragon-tired: 

總之呢,這幅圖圖很棒呢!

----------


## wingwolf

感謝兩位的觀看和回覆:3


To 龍金
站在巨大的物體面前，真的很容易從心底產生一股由衷的敬畏、以及感慨自身渺小的感情呢:3
不管這個“物體”是巨鯨、山石還是星空~
溫和僅僅是因為爬行動物面部缺少表情肌所以臉看起來很呆滯而已WWW（不

To 狼の寂
耶我喜歡巨大怪！\⊙ω⊙/（喂你？
龍只是需要捕獵需要進食有領地紛爭和種間競爭關係努力想要延續生命和種群生存下去的普通動物而已啊，等等爲什麽會有“邪惡”這個詞WWWWWWW
這感覺大概就像洞穴蝙蝠看到有人出現在家裡(?)時既好奇又擔憂還有些不滿的樣子（？
其實一邊上課一邊畫張圖還是很輕鬆很快速的（？
然後那張全黑的根本就不能叫“上色”啊只是“惡搞”WWW

----------


## 尊o葆葆

這頭龍，好壯觀又好大隻!!!!
我可以抱抱牠嗎?(被咬
黑暗的時候眼神看起來有點恐怖
有帶點殺氣的眼神，如果有人要進去洞穴
裡面是黑暗的，但是，才發現裡面盡然有頭巨龍阿!!!!(嚇
羽狼畫的巨龍實在太酷了(搖尾巴!!!

----------


## 狼王白牙

巨大的龙就是一种可爱⊙ω⊙

如果把龙与火柴人，比喻为人与蚂蚁，
人会不会因为干净的地板被蚂蚁入侵，
愤而拿起抹布，或是动动小指头…啪叽…

而且火柴人手上还拿着火把，
如果他/她是蚂蚁，好歹也是危险的火蚁，
而且人就像蚂蚁，会去呼叫同类，
更更更危险啊。

为了龙的安全，还是小小移动一下龙爪，
…啪叽…洞穴里恢复一片黑暗，
巨龙可以好好休息了: 3

----------

